# Stan - 7 year old white cat (Surrey)



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Posting this on behalf of a friend, who is posting on behalf of a friend!

"Hi everyone - this here is Stan, a lovely 7 year old cat who's desperately looking for a home.

He's very much an indoor kitty.

His owner has moved to Iceland and because of strict regulations couldn't take him with her. If you'd like to adopt him please get in touch with me!

Thank you"










Please contact me if you are interested, and I will put you in touch with my friend.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

He's lovely. It would help to say which area he is in and if he is in good health.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

Charity said:


> which area he is in


 @Charity...title of thread has Surrey...but other details would be handy...if he is good with cats/dogs/up to date with vax etc? He is lovely!


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Calvine said:


> @Charity...title of thread has Surrey...but other details would be handy...if he is good with cats/dogs/up to date with vax etc? He is lovely!


So it does.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh he is lovely.
I wonder if the lady who had Snowy from @catcoonz still looks in on here?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Calvine said:


> @Charity...title of thread has Surrey...but other details would be handy...if he is good with cats/dogs/up to date with vax etc? He is lovely!


Thanks, waiting on some more info from my friend on the details you mentioned


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

is he deaf by any chance?


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Will confirm with my friend but she has not mentioned deafness, apparently the reason they have kept him as an indoor cat is to avoid the risk of sunburn/skin cancer.


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

What a beautiful boy he is! Does he have odd coloured eyes?
Shame about the location, a friend of mine might have been interested but it's too far away


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

moggie14 said:


> Does he have odd coloured eyes?


Looks like it from the photo - I've not met him 'in the flesh', so couldn't say for sure!


----------

